# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  WEBGAME hay cho mọi người

## chungcunhavuong

Chưa bao giờ ở Việt Nam lại có 1 webGame tổ hợp được Tiên+Ma+Kiếm Hiệp hay đến thế, thậm chí ở mức độ nào đó đã vượt xa Client Game



 
​
​

Hệ thống PK hoàn hảo tuyệt đối, với cả trăm kỹ năng, các nhân sĩ tha hồ cảm nhận sắc đẹp và uy lực của mỗi chiêu chí mạng. Nhiều chuyên gia đầu ngành về Game thế giới nhận định. Hệ Thống PK còn hoàn thiện hơn các Client Game đỉnh của Thế giới và Việt Nam


 
​



Theo thống kê của của trung tâm nghiên cứu đầu ngành của TQ http://ireseach.cn. Thì Khuynh Thành là WebGame Tiên Ma Kiếm Hiệp nhập vai có đông người chơi nhất châu Á, với 500 Server trên toàn thế giới và tổng người chơi lên đến hơn 1 triệu người
​
​ 
​

Phiên Bản Thập Tinh Thần Khí vừa xuất hiện để chào đón Nhân sĩ vào trải nghiệm với 10 tính năng cho vũ khí với 10 hiệu ứng cực khủng mỗi khi xuất chiêu ( ngoài hàng trăm kỹ năng đã có sẵn). 8 trường đấu hiện đại đã được cập nhật để dành cho các sự kiện thi đấu đỉnh cao Ngoài ra Tân Server Thiên Đế với các sự kiện bùng nổ đang đợi các nhân sĩ tham gia. Hãy tiến vào và giải cứu thế giới trở thành anh hùng cứu bá tính trăm họ.


​  
​*
Chơi ngay>>*



http://khuynhthanh.net/fastlogin/register

----------

